# AquaForte Kunststoff ATF-1 Erfahrungen



## ikke (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Kennt jemand den Trommelfilter AquaForte Kunststoff ATF-1?
Hat eventuell jemand diesen in Einsatz und kann schon seine Erfahrung mitteilen.

Gruß von der Nordsee


----------



## Teich4You (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

schau mal hier rein:

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=21820

Der Filter ist recht neu und brauchbare Erfahrungsberichte gibt es wohl noch gar keine außer dem erwähnten Link.

Gruß aus Peine


----------



## rollikoi (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

da hat Teich4You wohl recht.
Interessiere mich auch für das Teil, außer dem Bericht im Gehlhaar Forum ist so gut wie nix zu finden.

LG Bernd


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2016)

Dazu muß man auch sagen, dass zumindest dieser Test ein Härtetest an einem Mineralien-Schmodderpool ist mit ca. einer Spülung pro Minute.
Letzte Meldung waren über 5000 abgeleistete Spülungen....
und es musste nur etwas Vaseline auf die Trommelachse geschmiert werden....fing an zu quietschen...

Zudem ist das Wasser/Ton-Gemisch meiner Meinung nach ein Härtefall für jedes Gerät....ist praktisch Polierpaste.....

Fraglich ist allerdings, ob das Gerät wirklich mit drei Zuläufen KG110/25m³/h sinnvoll funktioniert...und die nur zwei Abläufe KG110 sind leider nur für nachgeschaltete Motorpümpchen sinnvoll....aber ein dritter Ausgang für die Förderhöhenalergiker lässt sich unter Garantieverlust sicher per Flansch anbringen.

Da sind schon alle gespannt auf das Endergebnis..


----------



## Teich4You (18. Mai 2016)

Ein gut genutztes Bett quietscht ja auch. Oh falsches Thema....


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2016)

Auch da kann Vaseline helfen.

Mein polymare hat auch die Trommellagerung aus Kunststoff.
Ich habe dort die Lagerflächen auf Teflon umgebaut, weil die originalen Werkstoffkombinationen und Spaltmaße (eher Grabenmaße) mir nicht gefielen.

Trotzdem bekamen alle Gleitflächen vor Inbetriebnahme etwas Vaseline drüber.

Das Quietschen des antriebsseitigen Antriebslagers (in Trommel von Aussen eingeschobene Kunststoffachse) könnte auch von dem extremen Testwasser mit feinsten Tonpartikeln her entstanden sein....auch wenn dieses Lager auf der Klarwasserseite liegt...geht doch immer etwas an der Trommeldichtung vorbei und auch durch das Sieb durch..

An meinem Kunststofflagern quietscht bis jetzt nichts.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

Hm, persönlich finde ich so einen Trommler echt interessant. Nur ist bei meinem natur nahen Teich der Wasserverlust derzeit nur Händisch aus zu gleichen.
Da erscheint mir ein Endlosbandfilter irgendwo besser. Dieses Oase Teil zum Beispiel. Ich denke aber wenn die Algen erst mal wieder von den Pflanzen verdrängt sind dann brauche ich nix weiteres als meinen Graben.


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2016)

Der Wasserverbrauch zwischen Trommler und EBF wird sich nichts nehmen


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Der Wasserverbrauch zwischen Trommler und EBF wird sich nichts nehmen


Dann also eher Spaltsieb. Vielleicht sowas mit Luftfreisprufler und Grobschmutzbehälter zum auffangen der Algen.


----------

